# Candle in the wind!



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks, only with the second shot, but not bad...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

The video in the previous post don't work any more, now it is here:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very neatly done!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nicley done Genoa !!.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh my!!! Nice shot!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks all you guys!


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice shot buddy......now i'd like to see when you ligth the candle again...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

DEDO said:


> Nice shot buddy......now i'd like to see when you ligth the candle again...


AHAHAH


----------



## Axel R (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice shooting.


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Really nice shoot !


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh! Anyone could do that! (well, a lot of us including myself would need to be a couple feet away however so the pouch blast would do the work and not the ammo). Kidding aside, great shooting! Music was cool also. Nice that you shared with us.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

sei tremendo 

grande socio


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sempre meglio bravo Marco!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone 
In the last 4 months I improved a lot in slingshot technic and accuracy, with lot of fun too 
A special thanks to this forum and to all my friends that teached me and gave me a lot of good advices. 
Thanks again


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Volp said:


> sei tremendo
> 
> grande socio


Si, ma tu hai grosse responsabilità in tutto questo!
  
Grazie socio!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

grappo73 said:


> Sempre meglio bravo Marco!!!


Grazie Albe, sono sicuro che al fair game si spegnerà anche la tua...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shot


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Muy bien !!!!


----------

